# hamburg matten filter sponge?



## cape (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi, anyone know where I can find a similar sponge used in the hamburg matten style filters? Or any sponge that can divide up my tank, at least 2" thick. Preferably in markham as well. Any help is greatly appreciated, thanks.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

What size tank?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*sponge*

aqua inspiration has them I think 25 bucks for large piece not sure of measurements I think similar to 24 x 24" and at least 2 in thick


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I have a complete one for a 20 gallon tank.


----------



## tijuanatoad (May 17, 2010)

Check out Angelfins, they are an online retailer.


----------



## cape (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks for all the responses. I should've clarified I am looking for that type of sponge but using it for another purpose. Thanks for all the responses and will take a look at aqua inspiration and report back. Angelfins shipping ususally kills the deal for me, thanks for suggestion though. Happy new years all.


----------

